# Sind Dateien mit "Dc%.dat und "Dc%.tmp"



## wicca-of-sith (23 März 2008)

ein Virus oder Trojaner?

Seit ca. 2 Wochen sammelt irgendein, mir unbekanntes Programm die Dateien;
Beispiel: Dc1.dat, Dc2.dat usw...

Der Avast, Norton, Ashampoo Firewall Pro und der Windowsdefender finden nichts.
Habe meine Firewall nur sehr stark restrikitv eingestellt und zusätzlich alle unnötigen TCP/UDP-Ports geschlossen. (Meldet auch keinen unerlaubten Zugang zum Internet!)

Zur weiteren Information, ich habe ein LAN mit 5 Rechnern, davon haben 2 Rechner den Zugang via WLAN eines gesicherten 504 Bit-Schlüssels mit WPA2+.
(Der Schlüssel wird jede Woche durch einen Zufallsgenerator geändert.)

Allerdings ist nur ein Rechner von den ominösen Dc%.dat Dateien betroffen und der geht via LAN-Kabel ins Netz.

Alle Rechner sind mit Windows XP-Professional ausgerüstet.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand von Euch lieben Spezialisten einen Tipp geben, wo ich genauer suchen kann. Habe auch alle Beiträge durchsucht, aber leider nichts passendes gefunden.

Viele liebe Ostergrüße

Michaela


----------



## Devilfrank (23 März 2008)

*AW: Sind Dateien mit "Dc%.dat und "Dc%.tmp"*

Hallo Michaela,

willkommen hier.
Diese Dateien, die auf dem einen Rechner da erstellt werden klingen nicht wirklich gut. *Hier* gibt es einige Alternativen, die Du nutzen kannst, um der Sache mal auf den Grund zu gehen.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (23 März 2008)

*AW: Sind Dateien mit "Dc%.dat und "Dc%.tmp"*

Hallo Michaela,

es könnte sich um den "Backdoor.Small.os" handeln. Hier ein Google-Treffer: http://aumha.net/viewtopic.php?t=27169&view=previous

AVG scheint diesen Schädling zu kennen:


> ---------------------------------------------------------
> AVG Anti-Spyware - Scan-Bericht
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Wenn ein System verseucht ist, würde ich Suche und Reinigung von einem sauberen System durchführen, also z.B. Knoppicillin oder Live-Windows (BartPE) oder die betroffene Platte in einen sauberen Rechner hängen.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Unregistriert_DC (3 Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind Dateien mit "Dc%.dat und "Dc%.tmp"*

Den Virenscanner AVG 8.0 kann hier kostenlose herunter laden

[noparse]http://free.grisoft.com/ww.download?prd=afe[/noparse]

Bin auf das Ergebniss von AVG gespannt.

DC


----------

